# North Florida WMA buck



## Glenn (Dec 23, 2007)

I was blessed on Friday with this knarly looking 7 point in Joe Budd WMA.He was running a scrape line and I got to watch him freshen up a scrape about 100 yards away and then he turned and came straight to my tree.
The shot was about 10 yards and he ran about 125 before expiring.
Shot was a little quartering to me but I got one lung and the Razorbak did it's job nicely.
Shot him with a Quinn Longhorn recurve 52@28" with a 2016 Easton XX75 Legacy arrow and a 125 gr Razorbak.
I am tickled!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright Glenn!  This late in the year on public land is pretty tough.  Ya done good!

Chris


----------



## bullgator (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats on fine deer. Can't seem to get the hang of a traditional bow myself so I have all the respect in the world for your harvest.
Have a Merry Christmas as well!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Dec 23, 2007)

Good Job Glenn.  Traditional and on a WMA.  Used to go to Joe Budd and Robert Brent.  Stayed at Gaineys Talquin Lodge.  Hadn't been in years though.  Those are some pretty woods over there.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2007)

WOOOO HOOOO!!!! Way to go Glenn!!!

Now put one of those pic's in the Traditional Kills thread.

BTW, congratulations.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 23, 2007)

You made a good shot on him.  Great Job!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 24, 2007)

kingfish said:


> Good Job Glenn.  Traditional and on a WMA.  Used to go to Joe Budd and Robert Brent.  Stayed at Gaineys Talquin Lodge.  Hadn't been in years though.  Those are some pretty woods over there.



Yep I've stayed there a few times also but now we stay in the primitive camp right down the road from the WMA gate/check station.

There are several hunters that come down from Georgia to hunt Joe Budd.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 24, 2007)

Robert Warnock said:


> You made a good shot on him.  Great Job!



Yeah the shot worked out great for me and bad for the deer

He was only 10 yards away and I was about 15-20 ft in the air so the  way the arrow went through him was unreal.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 24, 2007)

Great buck, man!!!  Congrats on an awesome bowkill!!!


----------



## pnome (Dec 24, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 26, 2007)

fine buck, congrat's


----------

